# Names for Underwater Cities



## KorbentMarksman

So I have this technologically advanced city in my world - it's called New Atlantis for now, but that's just a placeholder. While the rest of the world is stuck in somewhat of medieval period due to lack of resources, New Atlantis is far into theirs because of nearby oil reserves. What do you think would be a good name, or naming guide for an underwater city? I'm out of ideas and New Atlantis has become grating.


----------



## Mindfire

How about:

Tethys
Mirovia
Bathyon
Thalassa
Rodinia
Kumari
Meropis

Like any of those?


----------



## KorbentMarksman

Kumari sounds a bit like a dish with squid in it, but Tethys strikes me as really interesting. Thanks for that.


----------



## Asura Levi

I would go with Enoch, the first city (probably isn't in reality).
You know, take a well know historical very very old city, and give your's the name as a reference to being the 'first city underwater' or so.

(that said, I still like Enoch, I even have a O'Neill Cylinder in L3 named after that)


----------



## Queshire

There are other places in mythology that are considered lost in addition to Atlantis which you could use such as Mu or Lemuria.


----------



## Grimmlore

this might be a little cliche but its under water so,.. Hydris? or something simillar?


----------



## Ireth

How about something like Sularem? "Su" = pronunciation of "sous", French for "under; "larem" = an anagram of "la mer", French for "the sea". Or you could tweak other languages similarly.


----------

